# Sharp Pains in the Cervix and Vaginal Area?



## Sherri81

I was just wondering if anyone else has had this.

Throughout the day today, I have been having sharp, stabbing pains that go up throught my vagina and into my cervix. They only last a second or two, and there doesn't seem to be any pattern to them. There is no cramping with them, or bleeding. I have also had the same sort of pain, but not as bad, on my right hand side. It isn't from my uterus, as it is at least 6 inches to the side of my uterus. I don't know if these pains are normal, or what. Its the shooting pain up through the vagina that concerns me the most.

Has anyone had these and know what they are? Should I be concerned? With my history I never know what is considered to be normal and which isn't.


----------



## Catters

What's funny is I know EXACTLY what you mean.. I've had the same thing.. totally random but it's like this 'tweaking' to the cervix.. like someone took their finger and just 'thumped' it .. real quick, very random, and enough to make you go, "Wth?" I ALSO have the right sided pain, but not as sharp as the 'cervix tweaking'. I have NO idea if it's normal, (like you, i have no bleeding, no cramping) OMG it just happened again. Ok.. it's like weird pushing, like a pinching down on the cervix.. oh I don't know how to describe it exactly, but it's there. 

My next appointment is on Tuesday, so I plan to ask while there... maybe someone will have an idea of what is going on. :shrug:


----------



## Lotti1978

Ive been told its hormones and things stretching and growing , maybe touching a nerve....normal. /
I have them too up my vagina, also my bum but that wind pain


----------



## Sarah_16x

I have the same up threw the vagina only happend once and happend with my other child xx


----------



## SBB

I've had it pretty much since day one and everything seems fine... There's a lot going on down there so I wouldn't worry! 

X x x


----------



## Lenka

I know exactly what you mean! I am having the same pains, but remembering from last prgancies, these pains feel like stretching pains and nurves...so I am not worrying!
x


----------



## Here's Hoping

Yep - I've been having these for the last 2-3 weeks too.


----------



## WhiteGeisha

I get this even now. I have put it down to growing pains as it's not all the time and only lasts a few seconds x


----------



## xLuciax

this seems quite common with most ladies Ive had them a few times first time shcoked me I nearlly jumped out of my chair lol


----------



## Pixxie

I have these and was told it is my ligaments stretching and its normal xxx


----------



## Sherri81

Thanks everyone. They seem to have stopped as I haven't had anymore since last night. I have a few more days to wait before seeing the dr again, so I am going totry and just keep calm.


----------



## below zero

I've also had these. It's weird that they seem to be *not* in the uterus (nor the ovaries). I thought (as somebody else said above too), it's probably a nerve getting irritated.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

ooh ive had this too, I'm glad its not just me!


----------



## hmu04146

Me too had them for about 3 weeks, I asked my Midwife and he said it was just streching and thta it was a good sign, really sore sometimes tho x


----------



## LuckyStarr

i asked about this at the docs this morning and he sai it was just stretching pains, and with a cocky smile said its only going to get worse. Well thanks for that! LOL


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Gets worse? my god, i had one the other day, i swear I though someone jabbed a knitting needle up my do dar! :haha:


----------



## hmu04146

Ju_bubbs said:


> Gets worse? my god, i had one the other day, i swear I though someone jabbed a knitting needle up my do dar! :haha:

LOL x


----------



## LuckyStarr

lol x


----------



## pinklizzy

I had these pains at about 6-7 weeks and they started up again at the weekend, I'm fairly sure they're quite normal and just lots of stretching etc.


----------



## Sherri81

Omg that is exactly what it's like, someone sticking a knife or something up my pajay. I'm just really glad it's not just me that gets them.


----------



## flubdub

M too :flower:


----------



## Sandie_Cali

:hugs: I am glad you are doing better :hugs:


----------



## flubdub

In fact, I have just had a nice little episode of shooting pains up my foo foo :wacko:


----------



## SBB

I seem to be getting this most days... It lasts a while and my cervix and 'up there' feels kind of sore!! 
No chance of having :sex: besides being worried about it anyway I think it would just hurt! 

x x x


----------

